# How many bees can a tree support?



## BorderBee (May 5, 2010)

So I've read lots of general statements about having 1000 mason bees per acre to effectively polinate the trees. But on the flip side how many bees will a single mature fruit (let's say Apple if we need to be specific) tree support?

I have 3 mature fruit trees in my backyard and wonder how many mason bees will be too many? When will there not be enough pollen to support the bee population im growing? Can one tree support 100 bees? Or 1000 bees? Just curious if anyone has experimented with this?


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

BorderBee said:


> When will there not be enough pollen to support the bee population im growing?


 just remember your 3 trees aren't the only trees in the world if you have too many masons they will just make more nests...


----------



## BorderBee (May 5, 2010)

HONEYDEW said:


> just remember your 3 trees aren't the only trees in the world if you have too many masons they will just make more nests...


I get that, I also have other pollen sources available for them. More just curious if anyone had insight to what would be optimal from a bees perspective.


----------



## Seattleite (Jan 30, 2010)

What's your dispersal rate? NOw's the time to get out there with a flashlight and count how many females have stayed to nest.


According to SARE . . .

" . . . approximately 250 nesting females are sufficient
to fully pollinate an *acre *of apples, and 300 to pollinate an acre of almonds.
To account for potential dispersal and mortality of pre-nesting
females, the actual number of females that should be released is higher.
In fact, 10 to 20 percent more females should be added if natal nests
are used, and some 40 to 50 percent if bees are released from loose
cocoons. The number of males released should be 1.5 to 2 times that
of females.
Orchards normally can support BOB populations larger than those
strictly necessary for optimal pollination. Having more than 250 to
300 females established per acre will not result in better fruit yields,
but may result in more bee progeny produced. However, adding extra
females to a particular orchard should be done with caution. Releasing
populations too large for the available bloom can cause high prenesting
female dispersal."


----------



## woodinvilledave (Apr 13, 2010)

A rule of thumb would be about 5-7 nesting females per blooming tree. Thus, if you have 5 apples and 5 cherries, you really only need 30 females as they'll pollinate the cherries first, and then be alive for the apples next.

Dave


----------

